# techPowerUp! Superhero Club



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2009)

After many hours on TPU I have noticed some people on here have strengths. Guys you can go to for a problem they know a LOT about. For instance WileE knows a lot about PSU's and Bta knows GPU's very well. They know more mind you but from what I've read thats what their strong in. 

So I decided to make a Superhero Club to help noobs out on the forum. A place someone can list their question and get some one on one help from a "Superhero". Granted this is what the forum is for in the first place but this is a volunteer club for people who like to foll
ow a problem until its solved. A place to get your hand held if needed by people who KNOW their subject. This is also a place that will allow a noob to invite a "Superhero" to a thread to hear their input.

Anyway Ill start. I dont know much about computers in general but when it comes to games I doubt you'll find anyone that knows as much as me outside the field.

*TheMailMan78: Games, Photoshop.*
*DrPepper: Games*
*CyberDruid: Liquid Cooling set ups, Case Modding*
*JrRacinFan: Budget builder* (All around nice guy.)
*LittleLizard: Games* (Recent games)
*crtecha: Networking*
*Mussels: General Hardware*
*BarbaricSoul: General Hardware, Budget builder*


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2009)

lol do i count as anything


----------



## DrPepper (May 11, 2009)

For me it would be games and aircraft which i don't think is covered here.

Erm lemonadesoda knows alot about ram and cpu's i think 
Dan knows everything ever about servers
WileE and cdawall know alot about extreme cooling so do alot of others
DanishDevil knows about photography
Imperialreign knows about sound
FordGT90Concept knows about coding
Mussels is the man to talk to about storage
Dark2099, Binge and Fits and more know about oc'ing
Ketxxx knows about bios modding.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 11, 2009)

can i be a supervillain?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol do i count as anything


 Sure but remember if you join you are volunteering to help anyone on a one on one basis until the problem is solved or your stumped.



DrPepper said:


> For me it would be games and aircraft which i don't think is covered here.
> 
> Erm lemonadesoda knows alot about ram and cpu's i think
> Dan knows everything ever about servers
> ...


 Would you like me to put you down for games? Anything off topic I would include but the GN thread has been moved  I mean I know about guns and art but thats useless here.

As for the other guys I wont add them unless they ask. I ain't going to volunteer anyone that doesn't want to help.



LittleLizard said:


> can i be a supervillain?


 Sure just troll and give misinformation.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sure just troll and give misinformation.



i didnt want to be informal. 

really, if i can help, i would, just dont know in what im good other than racing games.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> i didnt want to be informal.
> 
> really, if i can help, i would, just dont know in what im good other than racing games.



Well I can put you down for games. Do you know a good deal about all games or just racing ones?


----------



## DrPepper (May 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sure but remember if you join you are volunteering to help anyone on a one on one basis until the problem is solved or your stumped.
> 
> Would you like me to put you down for games? Anything off topic I would include but the GN thread has been moved  I mean I know about guns and art but thats useless here.
> 
> As for the other guys I wont add them unless they ask. I ain't going to volunteer anyone that doesn't want to help.



Put me down for games, i've been playing them since i was 3. Also I know alot about guns and weapons etc which isnt relevant


----------



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2009)

Can I be someones sidekick?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2009)

How fun.

I am BuilderMan! Have tool will travel!

Seriously though I can help with Liquid Cooling set ups and Case Modding.


----------



## DrPepper (May 11, 2009)

Oh and terragen


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKmH...F67DBB94&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=35

Mystery Men!


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Can I be someones sidekick?



you cna be my sidekick


----------



## LittleLizard (May 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I can put you down for games. Do you know a good deal about all games or just racing ones?



i play almost every good game out there, specially rpg (love them) and racing ones (love them even more). i know about games, just not about very old ones (unless its a classic)


----------



## enaher (May 11, 2009)

*if it counts...*

i know bits about hardware, but i can teach you to drink lots of alcohol and not getting drunk


----------



## LittleLizard (May 11, 2009)

enaher said:


> i know bits about hardware, but i can teach you to drink lots of alcohol and not getting drunk



i can do that too


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 11, 2009)

@Cyberdruid

Good!!! You can help me with case layout when i get the watercooling parts. 

@LittleLizard

Need a sidekick for being a supervillain?? Muahahaha .... **devilish grin**

@Mailman

If you wish to list myself, I would say I am pretty decent in the "Build-On-A-Budget" field. Not sure how you want to list that, could paraphrase. I am pretty much a jack of all trades so to speak.


----------



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you cna be my sidekick



Nice! 

Don't worry ill be a great sidekick!


----------



## zithe (May 11, 2009)

Lol. I can pick out parts for people based on what they do but I think a lot of people can do that. =P

I dunno. I pay a lot of attention to video cards and what's the best in different price ranges.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 11, 2009)

Wanna be partners Zithe?  LOL


----------



## LittleLizard (May 11, 2009)

yes, put me under games and put (RPG/Driving)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2009)

Heros added. Remember guys this is a list for TPU members to come to and ask advice from you personally and you should help them until the problem is solved.


----------



## crtecha (May 11, 2009)

Great idea.   I would like to help with home network/small network installation and troubleshooting


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Great idea.   I would like to help with home network/small network installation and troubleshooting



You're added.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

for me, hardware troubleshooting.
Since some people are putting games specialties, i'm an RTS god 
I can also fly and turn invisible, but that doesn't seem to be what this thread is about.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 11, 2009)

Ooooohh, can i be captain useless!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> for me, hardware troubleshooting.
> Since some people are putting games specialties, i'm an RTS god
> I can also fly and turn invisible, but that doesn't seem to be what this thread is about.



But can fap in public an not get arrested? No? Then your powers are inferior to mine.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2009)

I've troubleshooted my own problems so many times, I can almost figure out what's wrong with a computer very quickly.. I'm also the master of wasting money on hardware I don't need 
I'm also great at building rigs for the money, it's actually my job  I'm also very knowledgeable of the HD 4800 series since I've had about every card there is in it


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But can fap in public an not get arrested? No? Then your powers are inferior to mine.



i see you found and corrected my edit!

We are equal on the special "edit post" skill !


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2009)




----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 11, 2009)

I seem to do very well trouble shooting problems(been a few threads that I was the one that came up with the solution, not trying to sound any better than anyone else here) and like JrRacinFan, I can put together a build to match almost any bubget. I volunteer my services.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 11, 2009)

And I must be added for being a frikkin post whore


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 11, 2009)

Once my friend has finished his mini-comic of me I'll post it here as it's completely related.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 12, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Once my friend has finished his mini-comic of me I'll post it here as it's completely related.


Looking forward to reading it. Anyway first post updated.

Edit: What mod edited my first post damn it!


----------



## DonInKansas (May 12, 2009)

I'm an RPGenius if we're chopping games by genre.

That and I'm good with DnD.  Does that count?  I can be Captain Geeky!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2009)

DnD forever man. I'll see *you* at GenCon!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 12, 2009)

DnD lives? Really? WOW thats a level of dorkdom I thought died with the rubiks cube.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 19, 2009)

I could use some help here guys....

Link


----------



## Studabaker (May 19, 2009)

I know all.  Put me down as 'Omnipotent'.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 19, 2009)

Ok how about this Omnipotent one....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1388765#post1388765


----------



## Studabaker (May 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok how about this Omnipotent one....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1388765#post1388765



ooh, that is a toughie.  i can see you have no replies too.

oh, wait, you've got one now.


----------



## crtecha (May 21, 2009)

Calling all heroes!!!!!

Last night I downloaded 3dmarks06 to bench with windows 7 x64 build 7100.
I get a "openAL32.dll error and I've also downloaded the openal install and ran that separately and still receive the error.  Is there perhaps a file I need to move??  I worked with it for about a hour last night and then went to sleep.   Has anyone else seen this issue.


btw I can run 3dmarks03 just fine with no issues...


----------



## ShadowFold (May 21, 2009)

Move the OpenAL.dll in the OpenAL folder in Program Files to the 06 folder. I think that's how you fix it..


----------



## crtecha (May 21, 2009)

Awesome Ill try that out once I get home.  Hey how are you feeling your MSI board?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 21, 2009)

I like it, but it doesn't recover from bad OC's. You have to reset it if you use a totally unstable setting.. All my past DFI and ASUS boards just auto reset the CMOS for me..


----------



## zithe (May 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I like it, but it doesn't recover from bad OC's. You have to reset it if you use a totally unstable setting.. All my past DFI and ASUS boards just auto reset the CMOS for me..



My G31 does that but it can be annoying if you don't remember what voltage you were at before it went unstable. =\

I personally dislike the auto reset lol.


----------



## crtecha (May 21, 2009)

I have to do that with my Gigabyte.  I'm a pro at popping the cmos now   I hear a lot of good and bad with MSI boards soo I was just curious.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 21, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I have to do that with my Gigabyte.  I'm a pro at popping the cmos now   I hear a lot of good and bad with MSI boards soo I was just curious.



I have the same board as Shadow and its been pretty good. I like the jumper switch overlocking feature.


----------



## crtecha (May 21, 2009)

hmmm maybe ill take the plunge i think their going for like 130 on the egg.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 21, 2009)

crtecha said:


> hmmm maybe ill take the plunge i think their going for like 130 on the egg.



Asus has the equivalent on the egg only with DDR3 for the same price now. Food for thought.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 21, 2009)

Do you have anyone yet for console help (mainly 360 lol)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 21, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Do you have anyone yet for console help (mainly 360 lol)



Nope.


----------



## crtecha (May 21, 2009)

Whats going on Hookey?


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 21, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Whats going on Hookey?



Hi m8   not much lol


----------



## crtecha (May 21, 2009)

Are you having a problem or were you asking if we needed a console super hero?


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 21, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Are you having a problem or were you asking if we needed a console super hero?



I was asking if a 360 Superhero was needed


----------



## crtecha (May 21, 2009)

My mistake I got all excited to help even though its not my field.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 21, 2009)

If fapping was a superpower you could call me Doomsday.


----------



## crtecha (May 21, 2009)

If I ever have problems I know who to ask now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 21, 2009)

crtecha said:


> If I ever have problems I know who to ask now








TO THE RESCUE!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 21, 2009)

can i go on the super hero list as the chairman of the asshole comitee?


----------

